# General Liability Help



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a landscape company in NJ I have always been insured for grounds maintenance and snow removal on my GENERAL LIABILITY policy. 

My insurance company called me up and said they thought I did residential snow removal only and now that they know I do commercial they will not be renewing my policy. I have never done residential and always commercial.

I have been calling around and no one wants to deal with commercial snow for GENERAL LIABILITY. I can get plenty of quotes for commercial auto insurance for snow, with no problem. 

So who writes General Liability policies in NJ for commercial snow removal?


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Google "snow plowing insurance nj"

The first link:
http://franchinoinsurance.com/snowplowing


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

farm family insurance.... bill burke in Albany and 518-431-5555 tell him brad lewis sent you. then he'll send me a $50 gift card


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to find an insurance broker who can shop more then one company,even then find another to check his figures.


----------



## Diesel_1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was at the end of my rope dealing with GL companies that wanted all money up front, non pro-rated policies. Then I called Mark Lauria Associates. Great people to deal with! Year round policies with monthly payments. Couldn't find those terms anywhere I called! I only have GL through them, my Commercial auto is through NJM. Give Bernadine a call 1-718-370-8400


----------

